# Hello ?



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 22, 2020)

This is my indoor hatchling/juvenile enclosure. I have 3 tubs made into 1 currently housing some baby desert tortoises, I have a humidifier running 24/7 in my room with all of my air vents closed. I soak daily for 30 minutes minimum and I spray down the enclosure and the carapace of each tortoise about 5-6 times a day throughout the day. I rub unrefined cold pressed coconut oil on the carapace of each tortoise ONCE a week, this is to help combat moisture loss from my heat lamps/ceramic heat emitters. I have 5 burrows that I’d consider all humid hides, humidity levels exceed 90% 24/7 in each burrow. Ambient humidity is constantly sitting at 70%, their diet consists of mustard greens, collard greens, bok choy, kale, green leaf lettuce, and mazuri. I dust their food with calcium no D3 three times a week. I’m currently in the works of adding 2 more tubs to this enclosure to make it bigger.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome from the East Coast


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 22, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Welcome from the East Coast


 Thank you and happy birthday!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 22, 2020)

Welcome great looking clan you have there.


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 23, 2020)

Ray--Opo said:


> Welcome great looking clan you have there.


Thank you very much they’re beautiful little tortoises, I love them with everything in me!


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 23, 2020)

Cheryl Hills said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you!


----------



## Carol S (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum. Your tortoises are beautiful. I love Desert Tortoises; they are so personable.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 23, 2020)

wow thats one heck of a enclosure! 
what type of lights do you use?
also what species are they?


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 23, 2020)

Carol S said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Your tortoises are beautiful. I love Desert Tortoises; they are so personable.


Thank you! I love how informative this forum is it really does help a ton, and I know I’m in absolute love with mine! Their eyes are so mesmerizing I can literally watch them all day long.


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 23, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> wow thats one heck of a enclosure!
> what type of lights do you use?
> also what species are they?


Thank you and I use the zoomed t5 fixtures for my babies! They’re desert tortoises.


----------



## turtlebean (Apr 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Super excited to see these little babies!


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 23, 2020)

turtlebean said:


> Welcome to the forum! Super excited to see these little babies!


Thank you! I’ll be sure to post them a lot for everyone


----------



## Idahorosie1 (Apr 24, 2020)

I see that the babies are all together. When should tortoises be separated so they don't bully each other?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 24, 2020)

There's seldom bullying when it's a group. Bullying is a pairs thing.


----------



## Idahorosie1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Good to know. Thanks


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Apr 24, 2020)

Emmanuel Mendoza said:


> Thank you and I use the zoomed t5 fixtures for my babies! They’re desert tortoises.


what species?


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 24, 2020)

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what species?


Mojave desert tortoises


----------



## turtlesteve (Apr 25, 2020)

Wow, nice setup and clearly working well because those babies look great. I’m counting 13 light fixtures??!!


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 25, 2020)

turtlesteve said:


> Wow, nice setup and clearly working well because those babies look great. I’m counting 13 light fixtures??!!


Thank you very much & yes it works great, if I ever need more space I can just add however many more tubs it’s pretty neat. 13 is correct lol, I need more for the far right side of the enclosure though :/


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2020)

Depending upon what type of bulbs you're using, I'd be worried that so many lights are going to desiccate the tortoises. I find that using one tube type fluorescent bulb over the middle of an enclosure is plenty bright enough. And lately I've had a new enclosure set up using the LED lights and I really like the brightness they add.


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 25, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> Depending upon what type of bulbs you're using, I'd be worried that so many lights are going to desiccate the tortoises. I find that using one tube type fluorescent bulb over the middle of an enclosure is plenty bright enough. And lately I've had a new enclosure set up using the LED lights and I really like the brightness they add.


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 25, 2020)

Emmanuel Mendoza said:


> Red = CHE I have a 150watt CHE & a 100watt CHE
> Green = Zoomed basking bulbs, 3 75 watts & 2 100 watts
> Blue = Regular daytime bulbs (No heat)
> 
> & yeah I think I’m going to do the fluorescent tube for the ambient lighting I didn’t think of that to be honest. It’d save me some $$$ and plug in space now that I’m thinking about it. I just used all the lamps from my old reptile collection, I decided to just stick with only tortoises because their care is much more easier than the reptiles I had before.


----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Emmanuel Mendoza (Apr 27, 2020)

I reposted the same pictures, but was able to get better quality this time.


----------

